# MacDonalds helping conserve rainforest?



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Was pretty chuffed today when I got in to find a nice big sticker of a frog slapped onto my mirror...

My little brother had been to MacDonalds and got it for me.

Its a car sticker that says FROG ON BOARD with a big pic of a Ceratophrys cranwelli (I think?)

"The future of the rainforest is our future too" 

The Prince's Rainforests Project

Myself being a Vegan I hate MacDonalds enough as it is, but its good to see they are promoting the saviour of the worlds Rainforests.

Im lovin' It!

Richie


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Nice.


The McDee's around me are not participating....maybe it's local or European.

Can you post a pic of that sticker?


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Nice.
> 
> 
> The McDee's around me are not participating....maybe it's local or European.
> ...


Sure thing mate...

Ill go scan it right this min for ya.

Check back in 2 mins.

Richie


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Please forgive me if im wrong on the frog species haha, I more than likely am...


----------



## toxicterribilis (Mar 21, 2008)

Very Cool..


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

You got the species right, I believe, so Bob's your uncle afterall !

Nice job. I wish our McDonalds would get on board with this.

Good stuff


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah its a great thing, They have also apprently jumped on the Rainforest Alliance Certified Coffee only band wagon which is another plus 

They really are going up in my expectations.

Richie


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Although......uh...

Now I'm getting a subliminal marketing vibe...

They could have picked a "true" rainforest iconic frog like a Pumilio...

But

they choose the iconic "Fat" froggy.....a Horned frog.

Fat = McDonalds

uh oh


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Although......uh...
> 
> Now I'm getting a subliminal marketing vibe...
> 
> ...



See thats exactly what i was thinking mate.

A Dart of some sort would have been alot more appropriate.

Either way its a step in the right direction, is it not? 

Richie


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

R1ch13 said:


> See thats exactly what i was thinking mate.
> 
> A Dart of some sort would have been alot more appropriate.
> 
> ...


lol... I might be a little biased here, but I think they picked a good frog for it 

They're still from the rainforest


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

A couple of years ago McD's funded an expidition through Madagascar. In fact, one of the new palms discovered on the expedition was named for them, Dypsis mcdonaldii. I happen ot have one of the seedlings from the seed brought back from the trip!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Philsuma said:


> They could have picked a "true" rainforest iconic frog like a Pumilio...
> 
> But
> 
> they choose the iconic "Fat" froggy.....a Horned frog.





R1ch13 said:


> See thats exactly what i was thinking mate.
> 
> A Dart of some sort would have been alot more appropriate.
> 
> Either way its a step in the right direction, is it not?


If we really want to look at it, the vast majority of PDF's are doing fairly well in the wild...especially pumilio, which most would consider somewhat of a junk frog (e.g. they adapt fairly well to human debris and disturbance). As much as I love PDFs, there are many more amphibian species out there that can more appropriately represent amphibian extinction and rainforest loss.


----------



## R1ch13 (Apr 16, 2008)

skylsdale said:


> If we really want to look at it, the vast majority of PDF's are doing fairly well in the wild...especially pumilio, which most would consider somewhat of a junk frog (e.g. they adapt fairly well to human debris and disturbance). As much as I love PDFs, there are many more amphibian species out there that can more appropriately represent amphibian extinction and rainforest loss.


Oh no i hear you for sure...

I just would of liked to see a Dart ya know 

Either way im happy they are doing this, and have since found my mum and bro took a handful of the stickers, so if anybody is interested in any (within reason) let me know.

Richie


----------



## Occidentalis (Jul 11, 2009)

"Junk frog?" =P

Disturbed environment tolerant =)


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Occidentalis said:


> "Junk frog?" =P
> 
> Disturbed environment tolerant =)


 
Yeah - *Ouch* 

Can we please nominate _Osteopilus septentrionalis _for "junk frog" ?


----------



## M_Rybecky (Mar 16, 2009)

Philsuma said:


> Can we please nominate _Osteopilus septentrionalis _for "junk frog" ?


Thats funny. When I was a kid I had a cuban tree frog as a pet! My mom worked at home deopt in the garden section and they found him in a plant. He was only a froglet. He was my first frog, I had him for a pretty long time.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> Yeah - *Ouch*
> 
> Can we please nominate _Osteopilus septentrionalis _for "junk frog" ?


They aren't entirely junk frogs. They seem to be the only thing that will eat the Japanese Beetles around here!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

RarePlantBroker said:


> They aren't entirely junk frogs. They seem to be the only thing that will eat the Japanese Beetles around here!


 
And everything else they can stuff in their mouths.....including light bulbs!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> And everything else they can stuff in their mouths.....including light bulbs!


Where the hell do you find this stuff?

John


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Where the hell do you find this stuff?
> 
> John


 
You really don't want to know...heh.

I had a life once......once 



Actually....I first saw it here:

This page has moved...

another one of my guilty little pleasures.....


----------

